# Going it alone?



## ruthiem (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello everyone 

Just wondered if anyone had taken the plunge to NZ alone?

Its always been a dream of mine and now that issues in my home life have resolved it means I'm now able to think about pursuing it.

Anyone got any advice?

Thanks in advance, 

Ruth xx


----------



## ChrisR (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Ruth

My husband and I are moving to NZ in October and we don't know anyone there either. I take it you would be entirely by yourself tho? Even tho we have each other, the reason we have no qualms about moving without knowing anyone is because when we were in NZ 18 months ago everyone we met was so friendly and helpful that we are confident we will settle and make friends pretty quickly. So I would say that whilst it will take a lot of courage to make the move by yourself, if it is your dream then go for it. People are really friendly and, IMHO anyway, it's better to regret what you have done than what you haven't (broadly speaking!) as at least you won't be left thinking "if only". Where do you think you'd move to?

Whatever you decide, good luck!

Chris


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Ruth,

I am 'Going it alone' .. well assuming all goes well with the immigration authorities!! 

What stage are you at? 

Kris


----------



## ruthiem (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks guys  

I'm right at the beginning, just doing my research, having a look at things, would need to sort a fair few things out before I started the immigration process, like renting my house out, finalising my divorce etc. 

I'm thinking of Christchurch at the moment, for a few reasons, job opportunities (I'm a nurse, critical care) and that I'm gay, so hopefully there would be a few more similarly inclined ladies there with it being such a big place! 

Plus I'm lucky that I have other options for me, Ive got family and friends scattered through Oz so that's always a possibility if needs be. 

It's all just a bit exciting! 

Xx


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

yeah im looking at Auckland or Christchurch mainly as its probably best to start out in a city!  
It is exciting! I spend a lot of nightshifts planning where to go climbing when im finally over there!! What made you choose NZ over OZ?


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

ruthiem said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I'm right at the beginning, just doing my research, having a look at things, would need to sort a fair few things out before I started the immigration process, like renting my house out, finalising my divorce etc.
> 
> ...


Auckland has a much larger population, & many singles so keep that in mind


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ruthiem, I think you'd find a good community for friends in Auckland.
Here's a link that gives you some idea of some places to socialise.
Auckland Gay & Lesbian Venues | Rainbow Tourism New Zealand - Gay and Lesbian Travel in Aotearoa New Zealand
K Road is really near Auckland hospital too, which has an excellent critical care unit - hubby has tried it out!


----------



## Bathmark (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Ruth,

When I moved to NZ I did have my parents in Auckland but I moved straight down to Wellington knowing no one there. I have to say that it is the most sociable place that I have ever lived in and within the first few days I was going out with people. I always found Christchurch a really conservative place and would be inclined to go for either Wellington or Auckland. Auckland has far nicer climate and beaches but Wellington has the better social life as well as been very cosmopolitan!


----------



## welshjohn369 (Apr 12, 2012)

I moved to NZ in 2003. I came alone and had never been here prior.

I now have masses of friends and feel so at home.

I live and have always lived in Northland, the smaller areas of population are that much more friendlier. Auckland from experience is not as friendly, the pace is faster etc etc.

Northland is a great place, culturally you can not get any better and Maori and Pakeha are as friendly as.

My advice would be to go for a smaller area but you may be dictated by your trade so to speak. I am a RN and began work in Whangarei, I have moved all over Northland and have now returned to Whangarei because of work.


----------



## Lisa-dee (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi I'm new to this forum - my family and I hubby and 2 young girls 2,5 yrs planning to move to Nz and would welcome any advice. My hubby needs to get a job offer to get us in and we've been trawling seek and see there are a lot of graphic designer roles. 

Does anyone have any experience they can share with gaining a job offer before you leave in this fileld or another? We've started to do a lot of research but personal experience would be helpful. Hubby also planning to go over for meetings interviews.

Most roles seem to be in Auckland and we are used to living In the country and trying to find a location that may suit us but still ok to commute. Looked at eastern Auckland bucklands beach etc also looked at north shore.

Know Nz well as sister lives there and we've travelled a few times too but it was a while ago and it seems a bit more of a leap of faith when you have children in tow so any experiences with kids would be good too. 

Any personal stories but be helpful....


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

You would not be "the only gay in the village" in either city, but Auckland is very much the centre of queer NZ life. Christchurch has a solid, albeit smaller community. And much better snowboarding 

I moved to Australia from Canada on my own a decade ago. Was daunting and at times lonely--but have found Aussies and Kiwis very friendly and outgoing towards newcomers. Most of my mates in Sydney were ex-pat kiwis...should've paid closer attention to that!

I was also newly single; that didn't hurt. 




ruthiem said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I'm right at the beginning, just doing my research, having a look at things, would need to sort a fair few things out before I started the immigration process, like renting my house out, finalising my divorce etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

If you have lots of education and experience in a needed skill similar to Graphic design but use a gov Defined Job Category instead he could apply for Expression of Interest application and use your sister (in-law) as extra points for they give many points to people with family connections already in NZ who want to migrate. 

People who are alone, over-35yo, never visited to have worked in NZ and have no family in NZ and don't have tons of experience or education in Jobs areas in demand by NZ have a higher threshold to climb. It's all or nothing. Drop leave everything behind in hopes to find a qualifying job in NZ while floating on a 3mos vacation visa.



Lisa-dee said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum - my family and I hubby and 2 young girls 2,5 yrs planning to move to Nz and would welcome any advice. My hubby needs to get a job offer to get us in and we've been trawling seek and see there are a lot of graphic designer roles.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience they can share with gaining a job offer before you leave in this fileld or another? We've started to do a lot of research but personal experience would be helpful. Hubby also planning to go over for meetings interviews.
> 
> ...


----------



## waterford viking (Jul 20, 2009)

ruthiem said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I'm right at the beginning, just doing my research, having a look at things, would need to sort a fair few things out before I started the immigration process, like renting my house out, finalising my divorce etc.
> 
> ...


Hey don't know if you have ever been to chch but it's not big, it's very small in fact, would be better looking at akl or welly if that's what you are after.


----------



## Muddy Lass (May 11, 2011)

*Yup, done it alone*

Kia ora,

Yup, I did all of it alone. Wasn't too tricky either 

I got my residency 2 weeks ago. I did plan ruthlessly. I was applying for jobs that matched my experience and qualifications before I even arrived.

I got a 12 month work visa before I arrived (without a job offer!) by finding a very BIG back door. If you're 35 or under, you could use this back door too. Bear in mind that it is difficult, even in an occupation on the demands list, to be taken seriously by employers unless you are HERE. You can't beat face to face.

I'm in Wellington and single (met a lovely aussie ironically, but he's just moved back to Oz) and it's a lovely socialable city. People are very outgoing and pro overseas peeps moving here. I'm involved in all sorts of groups and volunteering and meeting lovely people all the time.

I wouldn't recommend moving to Christchurch long-term; it's VERY straight-laced, extremely 'white' and perhaps a little dull for a singleton. The city centre is about to be completely revamped though, the plans look beautiful. 

Anyway, do your research, plan, plan, plan, and GO FOR IT! I haven't regretted my move for one moment  I can see the snow-capped kaikoura ranges from my bedroom window, have a fantastic work life balance, and feel very fortunate that it's all worked out for me. Arrived here last August, got a job within 6 weeks, put in my residency app in March this year, got residency within 4 months. 

Good luck! 

Heidi


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Muddy Lass said:


> Kia ora,
> 
> Yup, I did all of it alone. Wasn't too tricky either
> 
> ...


Heidi, Pleased to hear it has all worked out for you. Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## Bathmark (Jun 30, 2010)

I totally agree with you about Wellington, Heidi. I made the move and found it very easy. The biggest mistake that I made was leaving and ending back in the UK for work. But like you i planned and sorted out my permanent residency. I know as soon as the economy settles down I getting back on that Air NZ and not looking back!



Muddy Lass said:


> Kia ora,
> 
> Yup, I did all of it alone. Wasn't too tricky either
> 
> ...


----------



## Azoox (Feb 15, 2012)

*Supposed to show up in by Oct*

I'm in the same boat as many others here. I'm originally from Poland with many years spent studying and working in the US. My areas of expertise are linguistics and literature, but I'd be more than happy to change or shift this path a bit if I could find alternatives allowing me to use my linguistic and communicative skills. Does anyone have any ideas about such opportunities in NZ?

As for my moving there, I am also alone. I don't have any family or friends in NZ. I was thinking of moving to Wellington first, primarily because that's where opportunities to find a job education would be, I hope. That's also where all many international companies and government offices have their hubs, which is where I could search for potential employers.

Any ideas about the above?

By the way, I'm supposed to have arrived by October 2. I don't have much time to get ready, so I'm definitely feeling the pressure now. Quite frankly, it's nerve-racking, so I'm feeling like a deer in the headlights.


----------



## Clem (Aug 29, 2012)

I have just moved to Hamilton with my Partner and I am trying to find some people to go out with - I am struggling a little as I am finding it all so daunting. Anyone got any ideas..??


----------



## H4NA (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey,
I moved here a year ago now and it was the best move i made !! I was 23, just about to turn 24 when i arrived and i've never looked back.
I pretty much found a job straight away and have met some really nice people, I have found that the kiwis are real social and invite you along to events when they know your new to the area!! Plus moving in with people my age has helped me getting to know people ... I have my parents here and some other family member so that probably made it a little easier for me, but still difficult leaving friends and family back in the UK.
When i decided to come, I looked at it as if i didn't setlle and enjoy it after a year, then i can always go home to the UK .... whats there too loose!!
Good luck with your application!!


----------



## Leighr (Aug 28, 2012)

*Job offer*



Lisa-dee said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum - my family and I hubby and 2 young girls 2,5 yrs planning to move to Nz and would welcome any advice. My hubby needs to get a job offer to get us in and we've been trawling seek and see there are a lot of graphic designer roles.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience they can share with gaining a job offer before you leave in this fileld or another? We've started to do a lot of research but personal experience would be helpful. Hubby also planning to go over for meetings interviews.
> 
> ...


Hi Lisa-dee

Can't help with the kids thing, but we came over in 2009 after I secured a job in Hamilton from the UK. 

I used SEEK to apply for jobs. The interviews I had were by phone and then a video link. Actually the process became very drawn out and frustrating as the company I applied to was making changes due to the recession, so it took 7 months from applying to actually getting the job offer! With hindsight if I'd made the trip over to NZ for the interviews I would not have taken the first job I was offered. 

I changed jobs after 5 months to another Hamilton company with whom I had an interview whilst still in the UK. It all worked out well in the end.

We lived in Hamilton for a year and then moved into the countryside with a 1/2 hour drive to work. (We aren't 'city' people really, wouldn't want to live in Auckland or Wellington). 

Hope your hubby gets sorted.

Leigh


----------

